# Bringing fish across the border?



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

I have been looking for ages for a store to import Coccoa Damsels and / or Beaugory..but since they are carribean, most stores rarely deal with non-transhippers. So I am heading to South Carolina in August, and I know of a few stores down there that carry them. 

What are the implications to bringing them back across the border? They are not CITES, not a freshwater invasive potential, do not possess any freshwater fish disease that could pose a risk to native stock. 

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...uatic-animals/eng/1331906471842/1331908089467

Hope that helps


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Blitzcraze said:


> http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...uatic-animals/eng/1331906471842/1331908089467
> 
> Hope that helps


See I read that, but how can you prove that you are keeping it in an aquarium, other than simply your word??

In terms of "proof of species", if I showed them the species and an ID book? cause I doubt them simply seeing a bill with the species name written on it, or on the transport bag, would do .. or would it??


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Im not sure but yes I believe your "word" is good enough for the aquarium altho I'm sure you'll need to sign I honestly don't believe there too strict I'll ask my friend about the policy he works at Pearson as a customs agent I'll get back to you


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Get the store to write a letter with the fishes name included. But a book to back that up would be good.

I know that fish are not too bad to bring back. I got some free clowns at an IMAC (miss that show) one year. Had them in a bag. Guy asked if I was bring back the usuals (drugs, food, etc) I said no, but I have fish. Lifted the bag and asked if he wanted to see them! Asked why I couldn't buy them in Canada? Said I could, but they were free! Gave him the name etc, and he told me to have a good day. I am sure that he still thinks I am crazy just for driving 8 hours for a fish conference


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol that's funny one time I brought back a cat Back from Michigan and they seemed like they could care less lol


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input .. I am only wanting to bring them back because I simply can't get these guys brought it...but I will have them set up in a transport container with an air pump, etc.. with an extra jug of saltwater ..so the transport will be fine..it is just the border crossing


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't forget about your carry on restrictions. You can only bring so much "water" back with you in your carry on. (It might be a technicality and I'm assuming you're flying not driving)


----------

